# Rhinestones Ed Hardy ... ?



## LoveKillSlowly (Apr 23, 2009)

Hi everybody,

I would like to know if the little stone on a few ed hardy t-shirt are really rhinestone ?

My second question is : what is the average price for rhinestone.

thanks

have a nice day.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Don't know about Ed Hardy...but asking the price of a rhinestones is like asking how long is a piece of rope. The price depends on whether you are looking a Chinese, Korean, Swaroski or other machine made crystals Also some color cost more and the amount you buy..if you buy1 gross you pay a lot more than if you buy 500 gross
You can check current prices at:
Nova : Hot Fix Collections - Rhinestone, Octagon, Nailhead, Epoxy and Antique Metal.
DZU STORE
Swarovski Rhinestone Heart Swarovski Rhinestone Flat Back Acrylic Rhinestones


----------



## LoveKillSlowly (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks for your answer !

you can go look on that link [media]http://www.raininghollywood.com/images/ed_hardy_rhinestone_long_sleeve_tee_skull_rose_yellow1.jpg[/media]

this is the kind of stone I'm looking for ... so if you got any website that sell this kind of stone I'll be happy about it !

thanks.


----------



## novanutcase (Aug 6, 2008)

Christopher,

The Ed Hardy stones are all Korean type. I know this because I do some Ed Hardy production so I've seen their tech packs and know who their suppliers are. If you are going to be doing a few t-shirts then just order loose stones and apply them with a set of tweezers and a heat press. If you will be doing mass quantities then you will want them mounted on a mylar backing that will hold them in place for the design that you want to apply them to.

John


----------



## LoveKillSlowly (Apr 23, 2009)

Do you have a link of these rhinestone ?

thanks

Christopher and Jonathan

LKS


----------



## novanutcase (Aug 6, 2008)

LoveKillSlowly said:


> Do you have a link of these rhinestone ?
> 
> thanks
> 
> ...


Ed Hardy's supplier doesn't have a website. They are based out of Korea and deal in volume orders only.

Where are you located?

John


----------



## LoveKillSlowly (Apr 23, 2009)

I from canada .

Christopher

LKS


----------

